# Baby blankets with garter carriage



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

I really like to use the garter carriage for baby blankets. Those are 2.2 100% cotton, tension 8 or 9. The white one I forgot to change the tension up after the edge, so it's a little smaller. Both are very soft.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

I had no idea you could do that kind of work on a machine. Those are gorgeous.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I just got a garter carriage - I hope I can figure out how to make things like this with it! :thumbup:


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh, I love these too! They're beautiful.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Neat patterns, were these on a fb100 floppy disk?


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Very good ,Well done, i have a garter carriage and not going anywhere.


what pattern did you use?


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

they are wonderful


----------



## Jeanett (Oct 19, 2013)

Ditto


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Very, very nice!


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

I am not quite understanding? I am machine knitter, but what are you doing taking stitches off? then puttinthem back on?
Could you explain some more, the blankets are beautiful!

If I could do that I think I would have hit the knitter heaven
nice job!


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

KateWood said:


> Neat patterns, were these on a fb100 floppy disk?


Yes, the first one is from "Crib Quilts" by Cheryl Jiles. I have a 930 formatted disk, so each track has about 60 rows, then you transfer the next track and set the number of rows on garter carriage.
the safari animals is from "Prize Winning afghans" by Joan Swanson. Also on floppy disk, formatted for 940. The original pattern is for double jacquard. I transferred the pattern from disk to PPD, then added the edging stitches, like the baby blankets in the other book have. This was lots of work, 200 stitches, 400 rows to punch in the dots. Then back on floppy to keep and in knitting machine. As this was formatted for the 940 I could set the knitting machine and let it do its work, about 15 hours. I did turn off at night, it's quite annoying bumping sound.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

ramdoupri said:


> I am not quite understanding? I am machine knitter, but what are you doing taking stitches off? then puttinthem back on?
> Could you explain some more, the blankets are beautiful!
> 
> If I could do that I think I would have hit the knitter heaven
> nice job!


The garter carriage knits the stitches with a second needle. So you can have purl and stockinette in one row. It's electric, goes by itself. 
The nice thing about those blankets is that the edges are already built in the pattern.


----------



## anino (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice blanket. Lovely design and edges.
Could you do a close- snap of the blanket edges and an animal.
Please, can I use dak8 (design a knit 8) with a garter carriage?


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

anino said:


> Nice blanket. Lovely design and edges.
> Could you do a close- snap of the blanket edges and an animal.
> Please, can I use dak8 (design a knit 8) with a garter carriage?


I have not used DAK8, but I would think you should be able to use it. All you need is to get the pattern in your machine. If I have it in the right format (for me 940), the pattern is 200 stitches x about 400 rows, and I can set the machine and it knits all. I image you can do this size pattern with DAK8. With 930 format it still does 200 stitches, but is limited in no of rows, so you essentially cut the pattern in 6 sections, row 1-60, 61-120, 121-180 and so on. After each section you have to start the machine again.


----------



## anino (Sep 20, 2012)

Lovely, thanks for the pictures. it is like a seed stitch.(purl 1, knit 1) around the edges. I think that I can design it in stitch designer in 'dak8'. Thanks alot. :thumbup:


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Great afghans, Karla. Now, could you come to OK and teach me how to use my 940 w/PPD 100 that just sits in the box?


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

anino said:


> Lovely, thanks for the pictures. it is like a seed stitch.(purl 1, knit 1) around the edges. I think that I can design it in stitch designer in 'dak8'. Thanks alot. :thumbup:


Yes like a seed stitch, but always 2 rows repeat. Don't know if there is a name for it.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

boots said:


> Great afghans, Karla. Now, could you come to OK and teach me how to use my 940 w/PPD 100 that just sits in the box?


Using a PPD is for me like being in the middle ages, but it works. If I could find a modern computer software that is not so expensive I would use it.
You need an old fashioned analog TV with it.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

KarlaHW said:


> Using a PPD is for me like being in the middle ages, but it works. If I could find a modern computer software that is not so expensive I would use it.
> You need an old fashioned analog TV with it.


Yes, Karla, I'm in agreement with all you wrote. But, it's what I have. I have saved a 19" t.v. to use with it. And, when are you coming? 
BTW, I do have a floppy disk drive, etc. for my 940....also, in it's box.


----------



## opal143 (May 12, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

KarlaHW said:


> Using a PPD is for me like being in the middle ages, but it works. If I could find a modern computer software that is not so expensive I would use it.
> You need an old fashioned analog TV with it.


All my digital TV's are also able to pick up analogue signals and I use my PPD on them


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

jaysclark said:


> All my digital TV's are also able to pick up analogue signals and I use my PPD on them


This really depends on the model and when it was built. Generally, those that were built prior to 2009 when analog signal transmission ended for TV (in US), would have capability to pick up both digital and analog signals. Most likely, the later built TV models would only pick up digital signals.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

those are beautiful!! I have my garter carriage and 940 in being checked out now so hopefully I can get learning soon. I was soooo lucky to have these given to me along with a 260 which I have been using and love it. thanks for the inspiration!!


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

I love the blankets.
DAK is great to use with the G Carriage. Just need the right cable to get the pattern to the machine. Garter carriages can be quite finicky. You need to have a very good sponge bar and all the gate pegs need to be in alignment and no bent main bed needles. It is a slow process taking about 14 hours to knit a baby blanket.
My G carriage likes to play tricks on me. It will knit awy just fine as long as I am in the room but as soon as I leave it likes to drop a stitch.
All in all it is well worth the process.
Bruce


----------



## anino (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks Bruce, I have the USB BrotherLink 5. will get a garter carriage. Wao! 14 hours that is quite a long time, I should have finished 4 or more blankets if I move the carriage myself...haaah (laughing).


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

brucew said:


> I love the blankets.
> DAK is great to use with the G Carriage. Just need the right cable to get the pattern to the machine. Garter carriages can be quite finicky. You need to have a very good sponge bar and all the gate pegs need to be in alignment and no bent main bed needles. It is a slow process taking about 14 hours to knit a baby blanket.
> My G carriage likes to play tricks on me. It will knit awy just fine as long as I am in the room but as soon as I leave it likes to drop a stitch.
> All in all it is well worth the process.
> Bruce


Don't have DAK, but a few floppies with patterns and a PPD to modify. So far so good, my garter carriage behaved well, even when I left the room. I noticed good sponge bar is important.


----------



## braveheart (Apr 29, 2013)

I love my garter carriage,but have difficulty
Getting needles,do you have any shops near you where I could purchase them
Your baby blankets are a Treat knit woollies for my grandchildren as we can wear them all the year round inScotland
Happy New Year to all Members
Braveheartxx


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

anino said:


> Thanks Bruce, I have the USB BrotherLink 5. will get a garter carriage. Wao! 14 hours that is quite a long time, I should have finished 4 or more blankets if I move the carriage myself...haaah (laughing).


It's true that you could have finished more blankets pushing the carriage by hand, but how much time do you have of spend on finishing?

Also, the garter carriage doesn't have to work outside the home, take care of a family, clean house, etc. so it can get more knitting done, even if it takes longer.


----------



## yarn56401 (Mar 21, 2013)

Do you have a pattern for the blankets?


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

I love what the garter carriage does. It takes time to produce something, but the end results are amazing. Love your baby blankets.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

KarlaHW said:


> Using a PPD is for me like being in the middle ages, but it works. If I could find a modern computer software that is not so expensive I would use it.
> You need an old fashioned analog TV with it.


Img2track is free for designs up to 60 stitches wide. Full width/200 stitches is $94. There is a very strong support group on Ravelry. I don't use it because I have DAK.

For more info: http://daviworks.com/knitting/


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

KarlaHW said:


> Yes, the first one is from "Crib Quilts" by Cheryl Jiles. I have a 930 formatted disk, so each track has about 60 rows, then you transfer the next track and set the number of rows on garter carriage.
> the safari animals is from "Prize Winning afghans" by Joan Swanson. Also on floppy disk, formatted for 940. The original pattern is for double jacquard. I transferred the pattern from disk to PPD, then added the edging stitches, like the baby blankets in the other book have. This was lots of work, 200 stitches, 400 rows to punch in the dots. Then back on floppy to keep and in knitting machine. As this was formatted for the 940 I could set the knitting machine and let it do its work, about 15 hours. I did turn off at night, it's quite annoying bumping sound.


Since you have a PPD, you could copy the sections of the blanket into 940 format using the PPD. I know I did redid my disks with garter carriage afghans after my KH930 had a brain transplant :sm17: -- replaced the motherboard in 1998 so it functions like a 940. I don't remember how, but the instructions in the PPD manual helped.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Maryknits513 said:


> Since you have a PPD, you could copy the sections of the blanket into 940 format using the PPD. I know I did redid my disks with garter carriage afghans after my KH930 had a brain transplant :sm17: -- replaced the motherboard in 1998 so it functions like a 940. I don't remember how, but the instructions in the PPD manual helped.


This post started 3 1/2 years ago. By now I have DAK and have done many such blankets, always modified and personalized.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

KarlaHW said:


> This post started 3 1/2 years ago. By now I have DAK and have done many such blankets, always modified and personalized.


Sorry!! Didn't look at the date.

I think DAK is GREAT!!


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Maryknits513 said:


> Sorry!! Didn't look at the date.
> 
> I think DAK is GREAT!!


I agree DAK is great and no "sorry" necessary.


----------

